# MAC Matchmaster-did you find your perfect match?



## califabulous (Sep 23, 2011)

I went in to get matched yesterday for the launch of the Matchmaster foundation.  This has to be it. I am in between every shade in the other formulas.  I used the chart online to select the color to try. 7.0 was too light but  7.5....omg.  I saw my face. finally. Not ashy not tanned but my color.  I think this stuff works!  I want to know if anyone has tried it and what you think about it. I want to know if NW43/NC50/NC55 can wear this color.  But also I want to know if ladies of all shades found a match!!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 23, 2011)

I got 2 samples last night from 2 different counters. One thought I should be an 8.0 (which I think may be a tad dark) and the other I asked for a 7.5. I haven't tried either yet though.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 23, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> I got 2 samples last night from 2 different counters. One thought I should be an 8.0 (which I think may be a tad dark) and the other I asked for a 7.5. I haven't tried either yet though.



 	I am seriously hyped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Let us know how it comes out....


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've heard such good reviews about this foundation so far.  Its definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok ladies. I don't really have any plans on going anywhere today but I was very anxious to test out my sample. I put it on about 20 minutes ago and so far I really like it. I like the color (7.5) and coverage so far. I patted it in and swept it lightly with my MAC 190 brush. Now lets see how it wears for the rest of the day. Since I'm not going anywhere I should've tried the 8.0 since I think it will be a tad too dark. This foundation is pretty. I swept a tad bit of MSF Dark on but I may have not really needed it because this foundation gives a nice matte finish. I almost hate to just sit at home all day with it on. LOL! I might have to go out. LOL!


----------



## califabulous (Sep 23, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Ok ladies. I don't really have any plans on going anywhere today but I was very anxious to test out my sample. I put it on about 20 minutes ago and so far I really like it. I like the color (7.5) and coverage so far. I patted it in and swept it lightly with my MAC 190 brush. Now lets see how it wears for the rest of the day. Since I'm not going anywhere I should've tried the 8.0 since I think it will be a tad too dark. This foundation is pretty. I swept a tad bit of MSF Dark on but I may have not really needed it because this foundation gives a nice matte finish. I almost hate to just sit at home all day with it on. LOL! I might have to go out. LOL!


	YES go out!  car wash, target, starbuck's-it doesn't matter!  lol. and please follow up again. i am still uber excited. I need to take a nap or something   Yea the MA used very little MSF natural just at the forehead and chin-the brush barely touched my face. After I took a really intense nap AND lounged on the couch face-to-pillow It had worn slightly...8hours or so.  I def could have used a touch up but my tone was still even and I had barely any shine. i would have run to the store and back just like that.  I hope others comment too b/c this can't be as good as it seems


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 23, 2011)

califabulous said:


> YES go out!  car wash, target, starbuck's-it doesn't matter!  lol. and please follow up again. i am still uber excited. I need to take a nap or something   Yea the MA used very little MSF natural just at the forehead and chin-the brush barely touched my face. After I took a really intense nap AND lounged on the couch face-to-pillow It had worn slightly...8hours or so.  I def could have used a touch up but my tone was still even and I had barely any shine. i would have run to the store and back just like that.  I hope others comment too b/c this can't be as good as it seems


	LOL! 

  	This foundation is permanent right?


----------



## califabulous (Sep 23, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> LOL!
> This foundation is permanent right?


  	yep


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 23, 2011)

Great. I'm almost out of my MAC Studio Fix Fluid and I think I will be getting a bottle of this. Heck I might get it before I run out of SFF. Haha!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 23, 2011)

I got a sample of the 8.0 yesterday but it's too dark so imma try the 7.5. Even though the 8.0 was a little to dark  , I did like the finish of it. Also I didn't clean my face last night and I woke up this morning with very little transfer on my pillow. I'm excited for this foundation, I sure hope 7.5 matches me better


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 23, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> I got a sample of the 8.0 yesterday but it's too dark so imma try the 7.5. Even though the 8.0 was a little to dark , I did like the finish of it. Also I didn't clean my face last night and I woke up this morning with very little transfer on my pillow. I'm excited for this foundation, I sure hope 7.5 matches me better



 	Yeah, the 7.5 may be better for you. Please let us know.

  	Since I figured I may take a trip to Burlington Coat Factory I decided to finish my face. MAC's Swell Baby all over the lid with Shadowy Lady e/s in the crease and outer corners with the lightest color from the Gentle Fumes quad on the browbone. Lined and mascara'd with my usual blacks, a little MAC Slave to Love blush. Lips lined with MAC's Nightmoth liner, then added WnW's 919B (Vamp It Up) lipstick and tad bit of Revlon's Lilac Pastelle to finish it off. This is such a pretty lip combo! I had been thinking of doing a look with Swell Baby so decided to try this look today.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok so I've worn this foundation for a good 8 hours and I still like it. Other than the space of skin between my eyebrows that seems to have a shine no matter what, (not sure why because it doesn't seem like it's an oily shine) I never had to blot today. The color stayed the same. Didn't get darker or ashy or any of that. I'm just now getting ready to go wash it off and will be giving it another trial run on tomorrow.


----------



## afulton (Sep 24, 2011)

I picked up two samples: 7.5 and 8.0.  Today I wore the 7.5 and was absolutely pleased with the look.


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2011)

according to the chart 8.5 should be the best color for me but the mua recommended that I try the 9. I'm loving it. I didn't have to reapply or reset my powder all day and I used much less product than usual. I wear SFF and mufe mat velvet.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 24, 2011)

Day 2's trial run went equally well. I wore it from about 1:30pm until 10:30pm. It wore well. I didn't have to use blot powder or a blot sheet today. I even kept checking my mirror every chance I got to make sure I didn't look shiny or oily. I'm surprised my husband didn't ask why the hell I keep looking at myself. LOL! He probably remembered I told him I'm testing a new foundation.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 25, 2011)

I've decided to test out the 8.0 sample today. It's a tad bit darker in the jar than the 7.5 but not as dark on the skin as I thought it would be. I'll see how it wears throughout the day.


----------



## cherryjune (Sep 25, 2011)

i went and picked up this foundation yesterday. i love the finish and look of it! i'm an nw47 in studio fix and got 9.0. But according to the conversion chart, i should be in 8.5. the 9.0 was a tad light or red or something for my face but it definitely made my face match my body (my face is like a shade or two darker than my body) and looked fabulous on. didn't oxidize on me or turn shiny at all. i really like this foundation so far but it stands to be seen if this will break me out like the studio fix.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 25, 2011)

I tried it out yesterday, along with face and body and left with face and body and a sample of 7.5.  I loved how it looked in the store.  When it comes to mac, I am always worried about breakouts.  I also tried out the new Chanel and some MUFE foundations.  SO we will see which ones I get.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 25, 2011)

i'll probably go this week and get matched up!


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes! I am between a NC45-NC50 and can also wear a NW43 (depending on the time of the year).
  	7.0 was a perfect match for me!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm NC44 and got a sample of 6.0.  I'm wearing it on one side of my face this evening just testing it out.  When I first put it on I thought, uh oh, I'm seeing a hint of orange.  I've had it on for the past 3 hours and it looks like it is a perfect match.  I'm going to wear it until bedtime and then take a final look.   I like the feel of it.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 26, 2011)

here is my review that is also on the MM forum:

  	 		I tried this out today.  I was going to this weekend, but I wasn't feeling good, so since had to go to work today, I thought I's give it a go.

 	 		I applied it with the 109, same brush that was used on me in the store, same brush I used to use for SFF.  Applied like a dream, smelled like SFF, so no problems there.  The only thing is that the color, 8.5 seriously had that MAC red/orange thing going on.  I was instantly turned off and started to wonder about the color range. Like what colors are for the NCs in this new number system.  I personally rather put the orange/red back in. That was the first thing I wanted to note was that I disliked the coloring.  Application time was about 8am.  I didn't use a primer. I wanted to try this on my skin alone.

 	 		A few hours later, about 10, I checked the foundation out in the bathroom mirror.  My skin looked brighter, and it wasn't oily at all. I would have needed to blot SFF at this time.  Inside the work environment, where there is AC, everything seemed to work out fine.  Having a cold, I had to blow my nose a few times and the color is transferrable...  I will take that into consideration, because there are products out there are are not and I rather invest in them.  That can be a huge dealbreaker and I wonder why non-transferrable technology could not have been incorporated into MM.  Winter is coming (HA game of thrones, i'm am so into that show and book, excuse me)   and I hate when my foundation finds its way to my scarfs.  MM is not going to workout in this aspect).

 	 		Another test was how MM was going to fair in the humidity. About 12:30, I went to lunch. It was humid out, and I drove around a bit, sat in the car and I really didn't feel any dew or anything on my skin.  Curious, I looked in my review mirror and I didn't see any need to blot.; nor was my skin orangey-red.  All I could think about was trying this foundation tomorrow, and really focusing on how it looks and how longs it lasts, how my skin looks, etc.  I was so busy at work and I gave MM some attention, but not enough.

 	 		So cons are , I did not like the color it was when I applied it.  It was weird because I could see a clear contrast between my skin tone and the color of the foundation.  Its transferrable.  

 	 		Pros: it didn't appear to stay the color it was when I first applied it.  My pores also seemed to be handled. No need to blot.   Color seems to change, but I have to monitor that more.  Not sure if I like the coloring. I will look closer tomorrow.

 	 		I am going to try it tomorrow, because I am not 100% convinced, yet.  I will say that the coverage was pretty good, I am not big into full coverage so it works for me.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 26, 2011)

my gosh that was an awesome review.  Please do tell about the non-transferrable foundations.  I am so new to foundation.  My first foundation purchase was revlon colorstay (oily) in caramel. I thought it matched well but when I took a pic it looked off.  I have not cracked open my new bottle of MM yet.  I had some oil thing happening today but I think it was due to the careblend powder.  Interesting....


----------



## califabulous (Sep 26, 2011)

BeautifulLuv said:


> Yes! I am between a NC45-NC50 and can also wear a NW43 (depending on the time of the year).
> 7.0 was a perfect match for me!



 	wow that's interesting. The MA tried 7, 7.5, and 8 on me today.  7.5 won again.  7 was way light and 8 was giving me ashy.  Do you have any other foundations that you like and what color do you wear in them?


----------



## califabulous (Sep 26, 2011)

Prettypackages said:


> I tried it out yesterday, along with face and body and left with face and body and a sample of 7.5.  I loved how it looked in the store.  When it comes to mac, I am always worried about breakouts.  I also tried out the new Chanel and some MUFE foundations.  SO we will see which ones I get.



 	what new chanel?  i have never tried the face and body...


----------



## sss215 (Sep 27, 2011)

califabulous said:


> my gosh that was an awesome review.  Please do tell about the non-transferrable foundations.  I am so new to foundation.  My first foundation purchase was revlon colorstay (oily) in caramel. I thought it matched well but when I took a pic it looked off.  I have not cracked open my new bottle of MM yet.  I had some oil thing happening today but I think it was due to the careblend powder.  Interesting....


	Make Up Forever Mat Velvet (80) and MAC Studio Sculpt (NC50) are both non transferrable.  Studio Sculpt is not the best for oily skin, although I can wear it in the winter sometimes with no problem.    Careblend over MM made my skin look gray.  It was a mess.    I think I want to try 8.0. In KarlaSugar's swatch it looks less orange than 8.5


http://karlasugar.net/2011/09/mac-matchmaster-foundation/mac-matchmaster-foundation-all/


----------



## califabulous (Sep 27, 2011)

yes...it made me look ashy!  lol. I was going to buy it before I really saw the ash and even MA stopped me and said.."no. real talk.  It makes you look ashy." haha  love an honest MA...


----------



## sss215 (Sep 27, 2011)

califabulous said:


> yes...it made me look ashy! lol. I was going to buy it before I really saw the ash and even MA stopped me and said.."no. real talk. It makes you look ashy." haha love an honest MA...


	What made you look ashy, careblend powder?


----------



## sss215 (Sep 27, 2011)

Day 2 of the foundation and I know I don't like the color and the way the foundation rubs off.   Tomorrow I am going pick up a sample of #8 to remedy the color. As far as the foundation transferring, I am going to use either NARS loose powder in Mountain or MAC Select Sheer in NW50 to set.   I don't know if that is going to make much of a difference.  But I am willing to try because this foundation has kept my oily skin at bay. I like that. Also, the foundation kept my skin tone one color all day.  Sometimes with foundation, I find some parts of my face tend to get oily or the foundation tends to fade a bit, leading me to touch up with powder during the day.  I felt no need to retouch with this product. I really liked that.   I am still on the fence about investing in the MM foundation, but I am noticing some good things about the technology in the product. I'm still testing and will report back.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 28, 2011)

sss215 said:


> What made you look ashy, careblend powder?


  yea the careblend powder over the foundation. It was gray or something.  It def made me look like i had a lot of foundation on


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 29, 2011)

I was matched with an 8, but 7 was a perfect match on my hand. My face feels good, no oil, not dry, but I don't feel like it is worth getting.

  	Meh, I just took some pictures with indoor lighting and I look tanned. 8 may be a little too dark. Yep, being outside is no different lol. And now I'm shiny...womp womp. Apparently she didn't realize I'm seriously red and putting on a foundation that is also red=no bueno.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 29, 2011)

Sometimes our hands are lighter than our face. . . You should try the foundation on your face to get the most accurate color match!!


Richelle83 said:


> I was matched with an 8, *but 7 was a perfect match on my hand*. My face feels good, no oil, not dry, but I don't feel like it is worth getting.
> 
> Meh, I just took some pictures with indoor lighting and I look tanned. 8 may be a little too dark. Yep, being outside is no different lol. And now I'm shiny...womp womp. Apparently she didn't realize I'm seriously red and putting on a foundation that is also red=no bueno.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 29, 2011)

^Normally that would be true, but I'm in doors all day so my hand and face are the same color. It's all good though, got plenty of other foundations to try!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 29, 2011)

Day 3, yesterday.  I wore the foundation with everything, blush, powder, fix+.   I only got a little oily on my forehead, but everything else was cool.  Funny thing about this foundation is that it changes my blush color. I wore NARS Gina which is tangerine... My cheeks during the day were coral red or something.   Today I wore Notable and my cheeks ended up the same color.  CRAZY.  I will have to wear some DS brand blush with this foundation if that is going to happen.  I don't want to waste my good blushes on a color changing foundation!

  	Day 4: Today I wore 8.0 with MSFN. I was oily a bit in the morning, driving to work. I know it was the MSFN, cause that is what it does, in the humidity.During the day, the oil was kept at bay. I didn't blot.   I do like this foundation for keeping the oil at bay.  As far as color, 8.5 too red/orange, 8.0  to yellow.  Of course the MA said to mix them, but I am not doing that.  I am thinking about what to get.  The 8.5 isn't too bad as it doesn't stay to red/orange throught out the day.    Tomorrow I am going to set with Ben Nye Banana Powder, which is a pale, muted yellow.   I hope that works!


----------



## dewinter (Sep 30, 2011)

-


----------



## dewinter (Sep 30, 2011)

-


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 30, 2011)

Here is the color matching chart. I guess the MA didn't get it...


----------



## sss215 (Sep 30, 2011)

Day 5:  I applied the foundation (8.5), set with Ben Nye Banana Powder and I was pleased with the results. The banana powder took out some of the redness/orange, the foundation kept the oil at bay.  I think its a good everyday foundation. It held up well.  It think I am going to get it, it will be good for holiday functions when I am inside and its warm and the oilies start to come out.   In the summer, I don't wear foundation, cause its too humid here. I would never look for foundation results in weather like that.  So this works for me for the next 2 seasons I'll be in.

  	I will get it in a few weeks,  there are a few more MAC items I want to haul and I will get my makeup done as well.  I feel like all the money I spend on collections, its time to get some services!  Unless I order online, I am going to get a makeover from now on with my purchases.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 30, 2011)

sss215 said:


> Day 5:  I applied the foundation (8.5), set with Ben Nye Banana Powder and I was pleased with the results. The banana powder took out some of the redness/orange, the foundation kept the oil at bay.  I think its a good everyday foundation. It held up well.  It think I am going to get it, it will be good for holiday functions when I am inside and its warm and the oilies start to come out.   In the summer, I don't wear foundation, cause its too humid here. I would never look for foundation results in weather like that.  So this works for me for the next 2 seasons I'll be in.
> 
> I will get it in a few weeks,  there are a few more MAC items I want to haul and I will get my makeup done as well.  I feel like all the money I spend on collections, its time to get some services!  Unless I order online, I am going to get a makeover from now on with my purchases.



 	Great! I saw a youtuber's review and she used the Banana Powder over hers as well.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm  a little confused now... I normally wear NC50 and when I went to get matched today I initially tried 7.5 it was a teeny bit dark to me not much but a bit red, so I tried 7.0 it looks a little light to me but all the MA's said it was perfect. it looks and feels good til I took a picture and OMG I look dead almost like a ghost... I've been wearing it for about 5 hours now and I don't know what shade I should have....so frustrating!


----------



## afulton (Oct 1, 2011)

I am NC50 too but 7.5 matches me perfectly.


MsChrys79 said:


> I'm  a little confused now... I normally wear NC50 and when I went to get matched today I initially tried 7.5 it was a teeny bit dark to me not much but a bit red, so I tried 7.0 it looks a little light to me but all the MA's said it was perfect. it looks and feels good til I took a picture and OMG I look dead almost like a ghost... I've been wearing it for about 5 hours now and I don't know what shade I should have....so frustrating!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm a NC50 and 7.5 matches me very well.  The 8.0 was to dark & red on me and the 7.0 was too light and yellow for me. Get samples of both and try them out for a few days. Hth


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 1, 2011)

_Richelle83_: *Thank you for posting this!*

  	Looks like I'm the "lightest" member posting, so far (_3.0_)...

  	A couple days ago, I picked up _3.0_ at _*Nordstrom*_. There's a *MAC *store nearby, but I am loyal to _*Nordstrom*_,as they employed me my first year at university (and beyond), plus I prefer their Customer Service. Anyway, after I used wipes to clean my grimy face (I have "normal" skin/slightly shiny forehead & nose toward end of day), the mua applied moisturizer/primer(?) all-over, then _Matchmaster_. She emphasized that the foundation must be used immediately after moisturizer/primer b/c it tends to be drying(?) She applied a little NW25 _Select Moisturecover _under my eyes. She did not use any type of powder to set (I wanted to see how it performs on its own), but insisted on some blush, so she added a touch of _Warm Soul Mineralize Blush _to my cheeks/forehead/nose/chin.

  	Looked great at the store, in the car and when I arrived at home. I ran some light errands, putzed around the house...By the end of the day, my entire face was shiny but the foundation held-up on its own very well - no meltdown, caking, streaking, etc. When I cleaned my face, I did not observe any adverse reactions - I have very sensitive skin and most of the _*MAC *_foundations do not fare well with me. However, I think _Matchmaster _is a keeper *fingers crossed*. Unfortunately, since the _Matchmaster_ launch, I cannot get that damn "_Fiddler On The Roof_" song out of my head (if you have to ask, you'll never know...)

  	By the way, I guess I've "lost some color"(?) Bummer. I was typically anywhere between _NC35 _(_4.0_) to _NC40 _(_5.0_) depending on what time of the year, and now I'm "down to" _3.0_ (_NC30_) according to the _Shade Matching Reference_ chart. I haven't really noticed the change b/c I rarely wear foundation...and by "rarely", I mean "special occasions only". For example, I'll wear makeup to a job interview, but not daily at work (unless I'm making a presentation). Being that I've been w/out employment for 2 years as of today, I've used makeup only a handful of times to the handful of interviews I've attended. However, maybe that will change. Maybe I ought to wear makeup more often! It really didn't feel like I was wearing makeup. It's not quite as light as a tinted moisturizer, but more like a BB Cream (even though it's not). _Matchmaster _is pretty "comfortable" and looks great!

  	I hope more people post here; I'd like to read more input/comments/critiques on _*MAC*_'s new foundation and its (alleged) skin-color adjusting properties...AND the new numbering system! Thanks in advance!

  	Quote:


Richelle83 said:


> Here is the color matching chart. I guess the MA didn't get it...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 1, 2011)

i got matched and i am a 9.0 which is dead on!


----------



## califabulous (Oct 1, 2011)

wow.  great info here.  I am still wearing/testing this foundation.  I went out to dinner and dancing with friends last night.  I wore hourglass mineral primer under the matchmaster. this is the first time I used it with a primer. I applied it about 7pm with a sonia kashuk skunk brush and got home about 2am.  I needed to blot-just a little.  And let me tell you I was sweating in that hot place (sorry but I think this is an important detail!).  the foundation was very much intact. I still had great coverage.  A couple of days ago I wore it and barely left the house and I was shining like the sun and the color was very dark.  I applied with a 109 that day....i think that brush is too dense or I applied way too much foundation.  I wore again today for light errands and it looks good but my face is itchy (just a little bit) no breakouts though.  the color is great. the coverage is there but still slightly natural.  I can tell i have on make up but its mainly b/c my skin looks smooth and healthy due to the foundation.  Demi matte?  IDK...I guess so.  I wonder what the MA did differently than I b/c it hasn't looked the same since the first day I tried it!  I feel like using this foundation when I want to be made up and using NARS macao like a tinted moisturizer for everyday.  I don't know that I really need both. macao matches closely enough especially when i apply with my fingers.   Thanks for all the feedback...keep it coming


----------



## Cocosmith (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, so I got a sample of MM 8.0 the other day and I must say I was very impressed.  I normally wear Select SPF NC 50 mixed with the NC55. I was gonna get the 8.5, but it was wayyyyy to Red/Orange. So I just dust alittle of my NW45 Studio Fix Powder on top and it looks GREAT!!!!!!!   Just like everyone else, my face was still looking shine free and flawless after a long day.  The only thing I didnt like was the smell of it, my skin is very sensitive so hopefully I can continue to wear it, because I was so impressed.  Especially since they discontinued my SPF Select in NC55.  So I will keep you guys posted about any breakouts........


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 2, 2011)

Im really liking this foundation, it gives medium coverage and I feel like Im not even wearing foundatrion.  My face feels lightweight.  Sometimes I chose to set with a powder and sometimes I dont, either way works out well.  I will probably reach for matchmaster foundation more than my prolongwear foundation because I have to mix NC45 & NC50 together to get my perfect match. This foundation is a keeper.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 2, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> Im really liking this foundation, it gives medium coverage and I feel like Im not even wearing foundatrion.  My face feels lightweight.  Sometimes I chose to set with a powder and sometimes I dont, either way works out well.  I will probably reach for matchmaster foundation more than my prolongwear foundation because I have to mix NC45 & NC50 together to get my perfect match. This foundation is a keeper.


	i agree 100%


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 6, 2011)

So 7.5 looks like a winner, since I finally got a sample of it. I need one in 7 just to make sure though.


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 8, 2011)

I keep checking back to this post:

  	Hello my sisters of _(South-East)Asian _/ _Pacific Islander _/ _Filipina _/ _Latina_ / _Hispanic_ / "other" / "all-of-the-above" / et cetera heritage(s)?!?...

  	...go to your local *M·A·C*-counter / store / kiosk / (whatever), have a _MA_ match you with a _MM _shade/give you a sample, try-it-out and give us (or in this case, _me_) your input! *Please*!!!



Richelle83 said:


> Here is the color matching chart. I guess the MA didn't get it...


----------



## MACterliastic (Oct 8, 2011)

I got 6.0.. it was chalky


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting! Your input is truly appreciated!

  	RE: "chalky" - did you layer moisturizer/primer prior to laying-down the foundation? The MUA that matched me emphasized the importance of laying-down moisturizer/primer prior to application b/c this foundation may be drying on certain skin-types.



MACterliastic said:


> I got 6.0.. it was chalky


----------



## sss215 (Oct 8, 2011)

I tried 9.0 and it matches in a little more with my neck. Not much difference between 8.5 and 9 on me.   Still working with my samples.  I don't need much which is good.  I do like the fact that there is sunscreen in there.   I use the 189 brush for application.  Sometimes the 109


----------



## cherryjune (Oct 9, 2011)

my updated review from another forum; i must note that i still don't think this foundation is transfer resistant but after wearing it in cooler weather, i think a lot of the transfer problems were caused by my sweat and summer oilness, not the foundation itself: 

  	i actually bought this foundation and i love it! i have it in 9.0 (not an 8.5 that i should be in as a nw47 in studio fix). it's not a true matte foundation but i like that it looks like moisturized skin. 

	 		pros: it really gives me a nice foundationless look. the color match on me is excellent. it eliminates the need to wear two different foundations on the face by creating a nice medium shade between the light and dark zones on my face. it builds easily. it doesn't oxidize on me. it doesn't break me out like the studio fix  and i accidentally fell asleep in it once, so it definitely had the chance to. 		 			 
 		 			cons:  it IS NOT transfer resistant and requires some major setting to make it stay put (as in powder and fix+). applying it so you can get the best look is tricky. i suggest a kabuki brush vs a stippling or foundation brush. it takes a couple of minutes to do its ~color adjusting~ thing. not anything over excessive (it should be the correct color by the time you walk from the bathroom or wherever to the car) but you will look crazy if someone walks in while you put it on. 



  	pics (left is beginning of day, after applying, and right is end of the day, no touchups) sorry for the crazy looking faces:


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok I lied, 7.5 isn't correct either. Even with wearing the wrong color, it just doesn't feel right on my skin.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 10, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I tried 9.0 and it matches in a little more with my neck. Not much difference between 8.5 and 9 on me.   Still working with my samples.  I don't need much which is good.  I do like the fact that there is sunscreen in there.   I use the 189 brush for application.  Sometimes the 109



 	I have to try it out with the 189.


----------



## MACterliastic (Oct 10, 2011)

TSIZ said:


> Thank you so much for posting! Your input is truly appreciated!
> 
> RE: "chalky" - did you layer moisturizer/primer prior to laying-down the foundation? The MUA that matched me emphasized the importance of laying-down moisturizer/primer prior to application b/c this foundation may be drying on certain skin-types.


	I did, still no luck. :/ major ghost face!


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 11, 2011)

I had the same issue I had to go up a shade. It was of course slightly darker but applied lightly it looks very natural and like my skin but better.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 12, 2011)

well 2 weeks later here are my final thoughts.  This is the only MAC foundation that has ever matched me (7.5)  It evens my skin tone without making me look like I have an obvious tan.  This is definitely medium coverage and a go to when I want the made-up look.  Consider this from a person who only recently starting wearing liquid foundation.  The wear for me is inconsistent.  Lasts all day one day, oily by noon the next.  Maybe I haven't found the right regimen (moisturizer, primer, etc) to prep for this foundation but I do not have to do that with my nars sheer matte.  I know what I'm getting with every "no fuss" application and I don't have to set it.   I must wear a primer with both MM and nars and that is ok with me.  Without a primer MM transfers like crazy-I guess that's due to my heavy oil laden skin. I don't have that issue with sheer matte. i hadn't been setting this foundation and I find that I can set/touch up with my MUFE duo mat (214).  I feel like these two colors (MM and MUFE) are completely different but it works. The scent of MM I can do without but it doesn't bother me.  Takes a while to go away.  I'm keeping MM mainly because of the color match but I do like that made up look without being to heavy.  Nars for me is like a tinted moisturizer.  I can throw it on and go!  This justifies me having two foundations
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to take my time with MM to blend and be sure not to over apply. I didn't mean to compare nars to mac but nars is now my point of reference for every foundation b/c it works for me.  Oh- I also noticed a few small red pimples on my cheek but I am not certain it was b/c of MM...although I didn't have them before I started testing it...


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 12, 2011)

califabulous said:


> well 2 weeks later here are my final thoughts.  This is the only MAC foundation that has ever matched me (7.5)  It evens my skin tone without making me look like I have an obvious tan.  This is definitely medium coverage and a go to when I want the made-up look.  Consider this from a person who only recently starting wearing liquid foundation.  The wear for me is inconsistent.  Lasts all day one day, oily by noon the next.  Maybe I haven't found the right regimen (moisturizer, primer, etc) to prep for this foundation but I do not have to do that with my nars sheer matte.  I know what I'm getting with every "no fuss" application and I don't have to set it.   I must wear a primer with both MM and nars and that is ok with me.  Without a primer MM transfers like crazy-I guess that's due to my heavy oil laden skin. I don't have that issue with sheer matte. i hadn't been setting this foundation and I find that I can set/touch up with my MUFE duo mat (214).  I feel like these two colors (MM and MUFE) are completely different but it works. The scent of MM I can do without but it doesn't bother me.  Takes a while to go away.  I'm keeping MM mainly because of the color match but I do like that made up look without being to heavy.  Nars for me is like a tinted moisturizer.  I can throw it on and go!  This justifies me having two foundations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	What shade do you wear in Nars Sheer Matte?

  	I need to go buy a bottle of MM because I've just about worn my sample out.


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Oct 12, 2011)

califabulous said:


> wow that's interesting. The MA tried 7, 7.5, and 8 on me today.  7.5 won again.  7 was way light and 8 was giving me ashy.  Do you have any other foundations that you like and what color do you wear in them?


 
  	Sorry for the late response but according to your siggy you seem to be my exact color match. I'm a 173 in MUFE HD and 214 in Duo Mat. I'm between Cadiz and Macao in Nars Sheer Glow. Cadiz is a bit light though it is doable with a bit of MSF Natural in Dark. But Macao is a too dark unless I have a tan and then it works perfectly.

  	I thought I would be a 7.5 too honestly because the 7.0 looked so bright against my skin but I was matched each time to the 7.0. I got a sample of 7.5 though and it is too dark on my face. Maybe we have different undertones though? Because in Mac Studio fix powder I can't wear any NC because it looks ashy/crazy on my skin. I either wear NW43 which is good though it's a bit red or C7/C8 depending on the time of year. But I can only wear NC in the liquid foundations. My skin is weird. 

  	But yes, 7.0 is my perfect match as of now. 7.5 could/probably would work in the summer but it's visibly darker on my face now.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 12, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> What shade do you wear in Nars Sheer Matte?
> 
> I need to go buy a bottle of MM because I've just about worn my sample out.



 	I wear Macao in the sheer matte. wearing cadiz alone is quite risky   But if I wear cadiz at the center and macao at the perimeter it's fine.  Also, mixing the two together is fabulous but I am so not a fan of mixing. Macao is a great match now that I have my California coloring.  I love it.  Cadiz would prob work in the winter if I was still on the east coast.  It doesn't get/stay that cold here so I doubt I will pale at all.


----------



## califabulous (Oct 12, 2011)

BeautifulLuv said:


> Sorry for the late response but according to your siggy you seem to be my exact color match. I'm a 173 in MUFE HD and 214 in Duo Mat. I'm between Cadiz and Macao in Nars Sheer Glow. Cadiz is a bit light though it is doable with a bit of MSF Natural in Dark. But Macao is a too dark unless I have a tan and then it works perfectly.
> 
> I thought I would be a 7.5 too honestly because the 7.0 looked so bright against my skin but I was matched each time to the 7.0. I got a sample of 7.5 though and it is too dark on my face. Maybe we have different undertones though? Because in Mac Studio fix powder I can't wear any NC because it looks ashy/crazy on my skin. I either wear NW43 which is good though it's a bit red or C7/C8 depending on the time of year. But I can only wear NC in the liquid foundations. My skin is weird.
> 
> But yes, 7.0 is my perfect match as of now. 7.5 could/probably would work in the summer but it's visibly darker on my face now.


  	Hey! NP.  I guarantee our undertones are different.  I am always looking for girls based on the shades we have in common and let me tell you more often than not we are different colors   I have some deep yellow in my skin and I am lighter in the center. My perimeter is much darker (IMO). 7.0 I could wear if I used a bronzer or darker setting powder but I always let photos be the final judge. It may give me an ashy cast.  7.5 is like my ultimate match.  It does seem to be a bit orange...but it simply evens my tone from the center to the perimeter of my face. My thing with foundation is either I have to go lighter or darker...no in between....MM seems to "get that".  This is also why I like Macao-Nars sheer matte. It is deep yellow as opposed to golden(?) yellow and that seems to work.  But if I put on too much..i will look darker.  like I think I could wear macao year round depending on the how heavy or light the application is.  As for duo mat 214. Love this stuff. but it is not the right color.  I think it's off but I have to stare at myself so long and hard and I can't see a problem so I just continue to wear it.  209/216/218 do not work at all. Face and body-fagetaboutit. MAC nope-any of the shades I mention have to be mixed.  If I had to pick a shade in MAC I would have to say NW43.  The C's on my skin are a hot mess....


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Oct 14, 2011)

I understand exactly what you mean. I also have a really big problem of my face and neck not matching my chest. For some reason my chest is really bright (it is especially noticeable in photos) lot and it tends to make a lot of my makeup look weird. But I'm pretty neutral/yellowish in my undertones (except when it comes to the studio fix powder). It's funny though because I can wear the MUFE DuoMat in 216 when I tan (which is what i wore in the summer). I notice now that it is very reddish on me though. Same thing with Macao. I thought it was a perfect match when I bought it and wore it for a while and then I noticed it looked somewhat muddy on me and also made the contrast between my face and chest much more noticeable. 
  	But 7.0 is definitely my color though I did try the 7.5 again today and noticed that it can actually work on me if I apply it very lightly with fingers (which I don't do). It looked good when I did it that way and set it with MSF. I'll use up the sample but definitely will purchase the 7.0 especially that winter is coming soon. 


califabulous said:


> Hey! NP.  I guarantee our undertones are different.  I am always looking for girls based on the shades we have in common and let me tell you more often than not we are different colors   I have some deep yellow in my skin and I am lighter in the center. My perimeter is much darker (IMO). 7.0 I could wear if I used a bronzer or darker setting powder but I always let photos be the final judge. It may give me an ashy cast.  7.5 is like my ultimate match.  It does seem to be a bit orange...but it simply evens my tone from the center to the perimeter of my face. My thing with foundation is either I have to go lighter or darker...no in between....MM seems to "get that".  This is also why I like Macao-Nars sheer matte. It is deep yellow as opposed to golden(?) yellow and that seems to work.  But if I put on too much..i will look darker.  like I think I could wear macao year round depending on the how heavy or light the application is.  As for duo mat 214. Love this stuff. but it is not the right color.  I think it's off but I have to stare at myself so long and hard and I can't see a problem so I just continue to wear it.  209/216/218 do not work at all. Face and body-fagetaboutit. MAC nope-any of the shades I mention have to be mixed.  If I had to pick a shade in MAC I would have to say NW43.  The C's on my skin are a hot mess....


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok. So. I'm contemplating and contemplating on getting Matchmaster. I've worn my sample out and I really like it. However, I had been reading and watching video reviews on Revlon's Colorstay and decided to give it a try before getting the Matchmaster since Walgreens just had a 40% off sale that ended on Saturday. I went and grabbed a bottle of color 400 Caramel in Combo/Oily. I wore it today and liked it a lot! It was like $8! I also recently got some funky cystic type pimples and I don't know if it's the Matchmaster or if it's just hormones so in the meantime I'm going to ride with this Revlon and see how it fares. It looks good so now I have to see if it fares well as far as acne goes. I'm getting too old for this acne crap!


----------



## califabulous (Oct 17, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Ok. So. I'm contemplating and contemplating on getting Matchmaster. I've worn my sample out and I really like it. However, I had been reading and watching video reviews on Revlon's Colorstay and decided to give it a try before getting the Matchmaster since Walgreens just had a 40% off sale that ended on Saturday. I went and grabbed a bottle of color 400 Caramel in Combo/Oily. I wore it today and liked it a lot! It was like $8! I also recently got some funky cystic type pimples and I don't know if it's the Matchmaster or if it's just hormones so in the meantime I'm going to ride with this Revlon and see how it fares. It looks good so now I have to see if it fares well as far as acne goes. I'm getting too old for this acne crap!


 
	So revlon colorstay in 400 oily is a good match.  it worked well. stayed where is was supposed to stay and all.  my only issue is that I have to wash my face at least 3 times to get the stuff off my skin!  AND it actually stains my face brush. that scares me and my pores. It didn't make me break out.  And I've worn it quite a bit. I am going to stick with my NARS macao.  It really is giving me everything I want.  MM is transferring too much for me.  Whether I set or not...I think I produce just a tad too much oil for this foundation.  It is good. and the color match- i love that 7.5 matches me!  But over all, Nars is covering all the bases for my needs right now.  moving on to chanel and ysl lippies....more threads to come 

  	*** forgot to mention that I do not always set the foundation.  Setting the foundation does seem to control the transfer.  I do not have a good setting powder for the MM and with Nars I do not have to set it..


----------



## macgirl3121 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmmm, I haven't picked up a sample yet. I have been watching these threads. I really don't want anything that transfers. Btw, Califabulous, I live in the east bay too. Just moved here last yr from Baltimore. Nice to virtually meet ya!


----------



## califabulous (Oct 18, 2011)

macgirl3121 said:


> Hmmm, I haven't picked up a sample yet. I have been watching these threads. I really don't want anything that transfers. Btw, Califabulous, I live in the east bay too. Just moved here last yr from Baltimore. Nice to virtually meet ya!



 	Why Hello macgirl3121!  Nice to meet you as well.  I also just moved here from DC last year!  How fascinating!  However, I was born and raised here so I'm home....miss the east coast...


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey _MACterialistic_!

  	Sorry for the delayed response...

  	...I see a trend in comments posted that the foundation looks funky when initially applied, but looks better after it's "settled-in" (not exactly stated in this way, but something like it). I suppose that's the nature of the "self-adjusting" foundation...

  	Questions: What _*MAC*_-shade(s) are you? Did you tan a lot over the summer? Just curious - based on your pic/avatar, it looks like you'd be way lower than a _6.0_(?)

  	Thanks so much for your time & input!



MACterliastic said:


> I did, still no luck. :/ major ghost face!


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi _califabulous_,

  	Totally appreciate your updates - of course, I appreciate all members' input - but you've gone the LONG-haul w/updating...and your input has been extremely helpful! (though, daunting...)

  	I purchased _3.0_ on the 29th of September b/c I thought it looked great on me - of course, that was right after full-face application by the _MA_ under the *Nordstrom* bright-lighting. However, after reading the initial posts under this thread, I hesitated to use my new purchase...I here I am ~21/2 weeks later and still afraid to take it outta the box already and use it! In retrospect, I am thankful that the foundation continued to look fine right through to the end of the day as my purchase _could_ have been a mistake, especially after reading all the posts about how the foundation "adjusted" w/time for many members - either for "better" or "worse".

  	Like you, I need justification to have more than one foundation, especially since I'm trying to simplify my life and am leaning toward _au-naturel_. (not counting lip color!) Unfortunately, my justification isn't based on anything functional, e.g. a color match (like you), ease of application, coverage, staying-power, etc. If I were a truly practical person, I would have stopped my search for the _Holy Grail_ when I found _MUFE HD_ foundation (+ _HD_ powder). I bought *MAC *_MM _foundation b/c I wanted to have a _*MAC *_foundation with a different number-system.

  	I just re-read that last sentence (RE: justification)...Oh. My. doG. I have been in total-denial about being a _*MAC*_-addict. crap. who am I kidding?...
...Intervention! PLEASE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<---that should NOT be a smiley face!​  	Quote:


califabulous said:


> well 2 weeks later here are my final thoughts.  This is the only MAC foundation that has ever matched me (7.5)  It evens my skin tone without making me look like I have an obvious tan.  This is definitely medium coverage and a go to when I want the made-up look.  Consider this from a person who only recently starting wearing liquid foundation.  The wear for me is inconsistent.  Lasts all day one day, oily by noon the next.  Maybe I haven't found the right regimen (moisturizer, primer, etc) to prep for this foundation but I do not have to do that with my nars sheer matte.  I know what I'm getting with every "no fuss" application and I don't have to set it.   I must wear a primer with both MM and nars and that is ok with me.  Without a primer MM transfers like crazy-I guess that's due to my heavy oil laden skin. I don't have that issue with sheer matte. i hadn't been setting this foundation and I find that I can set/touch up with my MUFE duo mat (214).  I feel like these two colors (MM and MUFE) are completely different but it works. The scent of MM I can do without but it doesn't bother me.  Takes a while to go away.  I'm keeping MM mainly because of the color match but I do like that made up look without being to heavy.  Nars for me is like a tinted moisturizer.  I can throw it on and go!  This justifies me having two foundations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Oct 25, 2011)

I just wanted to give a little update. I stopped liking the way that the 7.0 looked on me, though I thought it was a perfect match before. It began to look yellow/orangey on me. Not necessarily too light but too bright if that makes sense. So I decided to actually try and use the 7.5 which looked okay if I put very little on with fingers and then buffed it in. But as I tried both today and yesterday, it is so dark on me... darker than I originally thought. Maybe because Winter is coming but I don't know. I'm somewhat disappointed... as I no longer have my perfect match in "matchmaster". 

  	It also gets kind of oily on me. Much more oily than my MUFE HD and I don't like that at all!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 25, 2011)

BeautifulLuv said:


> I just wanted to give a little update. I stopped liking the way that the 7.0 looked on me, though I thought it was a perfect match before. It began to look yellow/orangey on me. Not necessarily too light but too bright if that makes sense. So I decided to actually try and use the 7.5 which looked okay if I put very little on with fingers and then buffed it in. But as I tried both today and yesterday, it is so dark on me... darker than I originally thought. Maybe because Winter is coming but I don't know. I'm somewhat disappointed... as I no longer have my perfect match in "matchmaster".
> 
> It also gets kind of oily on me. Much more oily than my MUFE HD and I don't like that at all!



 	While I originally liked my sample of Matchmaster a lot, I've kind of moved on from it as of late and have been wearing the MUFE HD, Revlon Colorstay and just starting wearing Mehron's Celebre Pro HD. I don't know if I'm still as crazy about the MM as I originally was.


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

Ladies, I REALLY wanted to love Matchmaster!  I don't "need" foundation, so I when I use it, the less I can use, the better.  So, I figured, this would be "The One."

  	I tried 8.0, 8.5, 9.0, 8.5 + 9.0.... all failed.  They are light, creamy, and a little goes a long way... buuuut there was something off about them on my skintone.  The 9.0 made me look grey, somehow.  It was so strange!  All the rest, I look lighter and yellow at the same time.  No likey.

  	I am a warm, chocolatey complexion, and I was dissappointed that the deeper shades still came up short. :-\

  	I found an old Studio Tech in NW45 I had from 10 lifetimes ago, and the color is PERFECTION! I just don't love the thick/creamy formula on my skin, especially for daily use. Womp.

  	Anyone else have this issue with Matchmaster?


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

BeautifulLuv said:


> I just wanted to give a little update. I stopped liking the way that the 7.0 looked on me, though I thought it was a perfect match before. It began to look yellow/orangey on me. Not necessarily too light but too bright if that makes sense. So I decided to actually try and use the 7.5 which looked okay if I put very little on with fingers and then buffed it in. But as I tried both today and yesterday, it is so dark on me... darker than I originally thought. Maybe because Winter is coming but I don't know. I'm somewhat disappointed... as I no longer have my perfect match in "matchmaster".
> 
> It also gets kind of oily on me. Much more oily than my MUFE HD and I don't like that at all!



 	I totally feel you about it being too yellow/orangey!  It was too "bright" on me as well.  Very disappointing :-\

  	What do you normally use?


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 29, 2011)

TSIZ said:


> I bought *MAC *_MM _foundation b/c I wanted to have a _*MAC *_foundation with a different number-system.
> 
> I just re-read that last sentence (RE: justification)...Oh. My. doG. I have been in total-denial about being a _*MAC*_-addict. crap. who am I kidding?...
> ...Intervention! PLEASE!
> ...


  	lol I cracked up!  There is light at the end of the tunnel.  Be strong!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 30, 2011)

I still haven't brought a full size MM yet. I am really focusing on skin care right now and have been wearing blush and powder (select sheer or studio fix) only.  problem with MAC releasing so many items is that, new perm items will have to wait until i am done hauling LE items. with MAC releasing LE items all the time, who knows when i will be able to focus on buying MM.  oh well.


----------



## StyleBlack (Oct 30, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I still haven't brought a full size MM yet. I am really focusing on skin care right now and have been wearing blush and powder (select sheer or studio fix) only.  problem with MAC releasing so many items is that, new perm items will have to wait until i am done hauling LE items. with MAC releasing LE items all the time, who knows when i will be able to focus on buying MM.  oh well.



 	What are you using for skincare, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BeautifulLuv (Oct 30, 2011)

StyleBlack said:


> I totally feel you about it being too yellow/orangey!  It was too "bright" on me as well.  Very disappointing :-\
> 
> What do you normally use?


  	Thank you! I'm definitely disappointed by it. I don't wear foundation every day but lately during the daytime if I do wear it, I'll put on I've been wearing Mufe Cadiz and set it with my msf in dark or just my msf alone for just a glowy "no makeup" look.


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 31, 2011)

Dear _StyleBlack_,

  	I keep thinking there's a light at the end of the _*MAC*_-tunnel...I've quit/gone cold-turkey at least THREE times (seriously, click here)! HELP!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 31, 2011)

BeautifulLuv said:


> Thank you! I'm definitely disappointed by it. I don't wear foundation every day but lately during the daytime if I do wear it, I'll put on I've been wearing Mufe Cadiz and set it with my msf in dark or just my msf alone for just a glowy "no makeup" look.


  	For some reason I can't recall exactly how I learned about Mehron but I've worn it like maybe 3 times since I've gotten it about 2 weeks ago. I don't wear makeup (foundation) every day and sometimes I like to alternate between the Mehron and the Revlon Colorstay. I decided to try shade Dark 1 and it's a good match for me. So far I''ve applied it with both MAC's 190 brush and Sigma's F80 and have had good results with both. I may try a dampened sponge next to see what kind of results I get from that. Try google and youtube to find a few reviews on it. If I don't break out from it that will be a plus for me. 

  	This lady gives a pretty good review on it.

http://www.makeupbymissyraabe.com/2010/11/mehron-celebre-professional-hd.html

  	Blogger vexinthecity gives her review.

http://www.vexinthecity.com/2010/06/mehron-celebre-hd-pro-foundation.html

  	And gossmakeupartist gives his review as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huCfomagLAo


----------



## TSIZ (Nov 6, 2011)

I've been keeping-up with this thread as much as I can...

*QUESTION*:


 		Who is keeping the _*MM *_they bought, or is planning to buy _*MM *_after using the sample(s)? 	
 		Who is NOT? (and quick summary of/main reason _why not_?) 
 
  	Can I get a "show of hands"?






  	Thanks in advance!


----------



## califabulous (Nov 6, 2011)

TSIZ said:


> I've been keeping-up with this thread as much as I can...
> 
> *QUESTION*:
> 
> ...



 	I bought the MM in 7.5 after an MA applied it.  I then got a sample and used it several times.  the color was good. the coverage was great-medium.  But it transferred a bit too easily (im very oily) and it takes more than 2 washes (with hands and a Sephora face brush) to remove it.  Believe it or not I'm thinking about getting matched in the prolong wear.  I'd understand if it takes a lot to scrub that off!  If I could have figured out how and what to set it with to avoid a cakey or over-powdered look, I prob would have kept it.  the foundation I use is only allowed to have one flaw!  this had more than one....oh... and the scent lingers...and I do not have a sensitive nose.


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 6, 2011)

I have samples and will not be buying it.  The colors are too orange/bright for my skin tone & it didn't live up to the "perfect match" hype for me.



TSIZ said:


> I've been keeping-up with this thread as much as I can...
> 
> *QUESTION*:
> 
> ...


----------



## califabulous (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL and it's my pleasure to share my two cents 

  	WELL....Guess what?  I was in Nordstrom's t day and got matched to MAC C8 SF powder...this MA was on it. I can't believe it.  So of course I bought it along with NC45 concealer.  This is so weird.  I am going to find a thread for C8's. I don't think there are many on here....I don't get it...but I will keep wearing it until I find something wrong with it   I just saw pics from Thanksgiving dinner and my face looked crazy dark a top of my neck.  Nars Macao.  HMMM it looks good to me in person but wow....it was such a contrast....not super bad but I was surprised.  I am going to keep wearing it tho... even tho I got matched to Cadiz powder foundation in NARS.  Cadiz in sheer matte liquid is way light on me. C8...bring on the trials.....


----------



## sinergy (Nov 30, 2011)

so finally got a few samples of MM. My foundation shade is all over the place but right now i am about an nc35 prolongwear, nc37 SFF so I got samples of the 3 and 4. I was first off impressed with how well the foundation blended in to my skin. did two layers and got decent coverage but definetly noticed the powdery cast to it. Feels very light weight though and has a nice finish. so far i havent noticed any rubbing off or transferring the 3 looked a little bit ashy and a tad dull to me and the 4 was brighter and matched better. i did try these in the evening in my bathroom light which isnt the best so i will try again in the morning see how they fair. it feels great though so nice to not feel that thickness or heaviness that makes me want to constantly blot!


----------



## irmiana (Jan 14, 2012)

I just bought the foundation today, got matched to a 3.0. I was wearing Studio Fix Fluid in an NC37, but was starting to find it too yellow, but put it down to the fact that I've had my SFF for a while now. The MUA at the MAC store found me browsing the Matchmaster bit and suggested 3.0, when I was clutching onto a 4.0 thinking it matches up to what I thought was my complexion. She applied some on my left cheek, to compare with my right cheek (which had the SFF in NC37) and if I hadn't watched her apply the MM, I would have thought that she didn't apply anything!

  	Excited to try it properly tomorrow


----------



## Kara Thrace (Jan 15, 2012)

Mine is 1.5 and it blends perfectly in to my skin. I'm considering change to this foundation, now I'm using studio fix fluid in NW15.


----------



## kimbunney (Jan 22, 2012)

I finally got around to trying out my sample of this foundation! I love it. It feels so light on my face but still gives a flawless finish and covers everything I desire it to cover. I only had a sample and managed to wear four days straight out of it with no breakouts and I got compliments on how clear my face was.Of course I let people know it was the foundation working. 

  	They gave my samples in 7.0 and 8.0 because they didn't have 7.5 at my location. After trying out the 7.0 I was completely satisfied with the match and decided the 8.0 might be too dark so I didn't bother to try it out. So 7.0 is my color, for reference I'm NC45 in Prolong wear (which is a perfect match), Cadiz in NARS, 170 in MUFE.


----------



## afulton (Jan 29, 2012)

I was matched with 7.5 and loved it at first.  Then I noticed that it turns red on me.  I am going to try to get a sample of 7.0 and mix the two together.  I just love the finish so I have to make it work some how.


----------



## Rania88 (Feb 1, 2012)

im a nc50. i got matched to 7.5. however i am noticing this foundation is oxidizing on me. and i dont have oily skin (with the exception of my nose). i loved it the first 2 weeks i wore it. but now im not liking it. i think i may have to go back to my studio fix fluid or buy a 7.0 and start mixing it. but i hate having to mix foundations.


----------



## afulton (Feb 1, 2012)

Me too!!



Rania88 said:


> im a nc50. i got matched to 7.5. however i am noticing this foundation is oxidizing on me. and i dont have oily skin (with the exception of my nose). i love it the first 2 weeks i wore it. but now im not liking it. i think i may have to go back to my studio fix fluid or buy a 7.0 and start mixing it. but i hate having to mix them foundations.


----------



## kitson (Feb 5, 2012)

I wonder as well.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't noticed it oxidize on myself, but a lot of folks complain about it. I also set my liquid foundations with powder anyway, so maybe that creates a barrier to it oxidizing (?) No harm in trying it out.  I use MSF.   I hate mixing foundations too, but for my NW 45/47-ish skin, 8.5 mixed with 9.0, looked pretty decent!  I only swatched this combo the first time I tried it, but I wore it all day yesterday on my face and it didn't disappoint.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 22, 2012)

ive noticed without a primer or base it oxidizes on me very noticeably. and if i put any setting powder with any color in it whatsoever it darkens up a lot. im using a 3 which is a tiny bit too dark but hopefully in the next few months with some sun it will match better for me. i do like the finish and it seems pretty long lasting to me though


----------



## anna del (Feb 26, 2012)

I tried matchmaster in 5.5 and 6 and OMG 6 was so perfect!! I usually just use a tinted moisturizer coz my face feels so packed on if I use a foundation but this was so light.

  	anyone know wat matchmaster in 6 is equal to NW/NC?? it would be a geat help in picking blush etc.im just starting out in make-up.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 18, 2012)

anna del said:


> I tried matchmaster in 5.5 and 6 and OMG 6 was so perfect!! I usually just use a tinted moisturizer coz my face feels so packed on if I use a foundation but this was so light.
> 
> anyone know wat matchmaster in 6 is equal to NW/NC?? it would be a geat help in picking blush etc.im just starting out in make-up.



 	NC 42/43 or NW 35 maybe...?


----------



## anna del (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanx califabulous! your bang on the money! NC42 it is! Im so going shopping soon! he he <3


----------



## califabulous (Mar 24, 2012)

anna del said:


> Thanx califabulous! your bang on the money! NC42 it is! Im so going shopping soon! he he <3



 	really?? LOL that's hilarious considering I have yet to find my perfect match!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am an NC50 and I purchased 7.5 and I must say I have been wearing it for a week and I am in love. I love how my skin looks with this foundation...it is become my go-to hands down. I would recommend it for all those with oily skin, I am in heaven!


----------



## Rania88 (Apr 20, 2012)

I started mixing my match master with my mineralized satin finish. The color is perfect now and it doesn't oxidize.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 2, 2012)

As much as I love how this foundation looks on me...I think I am allergic to it...sadness!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jun 25, 2012)

TSIZ said:


> I've been keeping-up with this thread as much as I can...
> 
> *QUESTION*:
> 
> ...


  	So, I finally got around to trying this foundation. I'm an NC50 and decided to pick up 8.0. 7.5 may be better for the winter months because it seems that I have gotten a slight tan here is this Cali sun despite being faithful with my sunscreen. I guess if I didn't wear it I would be worse off. I'm actually liking this foundation. It hasn't oxidized on me, very little transfer and most days I don't even set it . I have another 2 weeks before my 30 days is up to find enough wrong with it to return it.


----------



## j4lyphe (Aug 11, 2012)

i bought the 7.5 today after taking pics with it and liking the natural looking finish that it gives me. I just need a good setting powder for it. What are you ladies setting this foundation with? I was thinking of buying the Careblend powder even though I have combination skin that leans towards the oilier side...


----------



## BlissfullyYours (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm the same shade. Did you ever find a good setting powder? The MUA used a Setting Powder in Deep but I am not sure if it was Studio/Careblend or Blot powder...but I told her I have dry skin so probably Studo/Careblend in Deep might work.


----------



## BlissfullyYours (Jan 7, 2013)

Did you end up keeping it?


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

Match master did not work for me. My supposed shade turned me beet red and the shade below me was way to light.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 28, 2013)

^^I have this problem with most "matching" foundations. My search continues!


----------



## Pikahime (Feb 28, 2013)

I've been eyeing the Matchmaster foundation since it first came out. It sounds like the perfect solution for me considering the NC range is too... orange and the NW range makes me look pink. Someone described it as the NC/NW range fused into one so perhaps it'll work for me.  If a 6 is an NC 42.. then a 5 would be NC 40 right? I want to pick up a sample of this tomorrow.


----------



## j4lyphe (Jul 30, 2013)

So Ive realized that in the Spring and now in the Summer the 7.5 is wayyyyy too light for me...I'm thinking of getting 8 or 8.5 or buying the Mineralize Skin finish powder in Deep Dark which is way too red on its own for me...either that or mix it with my old Bobbi Brown longwear foundation that's too red/dark for me...


----------



## Nalini (Apr 5, 2014)

So I bought the Mac matchmaster in 6.0 it was the perfect shade 2 days ago. I wore it to work and when i got home my face was completely tan! It oxidized and broke me out. I do love the foundation but if u have sensitive skin like me, beware... I will continue to use it once my face clears up again. To make sure it wasn't a coincidence to me breaking out from it.


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi I'm a newbie to this site. Wore NW45 for years bc that's the default shade most mac reps give black girls. Lol. My chest is SUPER LIGHT. My face is the darkest part of my body. Finally realized I'm not an NW at all but an NC. Somewhere between NC45 & NC50 but closer to 50. Match master is great for my SUPER oily skin in 7.5.  7 is much too light on me.  I've yet to find a drug store shade that's just right on me. Either too light or way dark after it oxidizes on my face. But so far Matchmaster is working out ok.


----------



## megzjada (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi all...Does MAC Matchmaster oxidise or get darker on skin...im trying to figure out which one i should get 7.0 or 7.5. I am barely a nc50, i just apply one layerlightly. I could be nc45, but right now im a bit tanned and nc45 seems quite a bit light, AND dull chalky ghost. Please assist...
  If MM does oxidise, then 7.00 would be perfect...and i hear it adjusts. Im "spice" in Elizabeth Arden Satin finish. And spice in Revlon Colour stay. Also in ELDW I'm Sandalwood, applied lightly. Please assist


----------



## sagehen (Sep 10, 2015)

^^if you read through the thread, several women who took the time to post reviews of transferability and oxidation in your shade range. I specifically remember @califabulous posting about this and conversing with someone else (can't remember who), but they talked about their powder choices, wearing with/without primer, etc.


----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi there, which shades did you get?


----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)

Ok will read through the thread...thanks!


----------



## Aileen G (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm an NC 42-44, I have golden/yellow skin tone what color would you suggest in the Matchmaster? I've swatched the 6 is really light but the 7 looks really orange


----------



## Consuela327 (Oct 6, 2015)

Aileen G said:


> I'm an NC 42-44, I have golden/yellow skin tone what color would you suggest in the Matchmaster? I've swatched the 6 is really light but the 7 looks really orange


  Im nc44 I bought 6 for the winter and in the summer 7 is perfect.


----------



## megzjada (Oct 7, 2015)

Consuela327 said:


> Im nc44 I bought 6 for the winter and in the summer 7 is perfect.


you are 6. I'm almost sure. I'm no mua. But according to the chart. Although I dont think the chart is set in stone.There are no hard and fast rules.


----------



## megzjada (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm loving matchmaster. I use two pumps, approximately in 7.5. In south africa is really hot in summer, so we bake. In winter I prefer Elizabeth Arden in spice. As I purchased it in winter. And it matched. Perfectly.


----------



## megzjada (Oct 8, 2015)

Also, estee lauder doublewear is a great foundation. Sandalwood is my shade.


----------

